
Brian McClendon, Uber's head of Maps, is leaving the company - hashx
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/19/business/jeff-jones-leaves-uber-ride-sharing-president.html
======
merricksb
Active discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13911596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13911596)

------
firloop
The article appears to have been deleted. Wonder why.

~~~
taion
It wasn't; the link was malformed.

~~~
firloop
Ah, nice catch. Removing the `/?` makes it work for me. I've emailed the mods
to let them know.

(fixed url: [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/19/business/jeff-jones-
leave...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/19/business/jeff-jones-leaves-uber-
ride-sharing-president.html))

